# OUTLOOK -RAS Async adapter- what is it?



## jcyarmo

When I open Outlook, I always get this message:
Found new hardware RAS Async Adapter:
Followed by: Installation failed.

It really bogs things down for 2 or 3 minutes before I can proceed with Outlook. Any idea what this is and how I can eliminate it? Thanks


----------



## 1069

According to this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/285049/ it would seem it could be listed in your Network Adapters.

Go to Control Panel - System - Device Manager - Network Adapters is it listed there?

If it is - is there a yellow exclamation mark next to it?


----------



## jcyarmo

NOthing listed under network adapters. I do have the yellow exclamation mark next to the Lucent Win Modem however.


----------



## 1069

Is the Lucent Modem the only modem on your system and are you using the same computer to access the internet?

Which OS are you using?


----------



## jcyarmo

I'm using XP. I have broadband for internet access and this is one of the PC's I use for internet. I have a laptop for work, but it's not part of any home network system.

WAIT WAIT!! Since my last reboot, RAS Async adapter is now showing up with a yellow exclamation mark under device manager. I tried to update driver but to no avail.


----------



## 1069

Try Control Panel - System - Device Manager - highlight RAS Async Adapter - Properties and check Disable in this Hardware Profile - click OK

See if this stops the pop up message. If you get problems uncheck it but as there is an exclamation mark there is a problem anyway.

Keep us informed.


----------



## farstrider2001

I have that entry in device manager too but its under hidden devices and i cant uninstall it even though it says its not currently connected to computer.


----------



## needhelpnow99

I read this sequence, but my situation is somewhat different.

I got this message from my CA firewall this morning:

"CA Personal Firewall Security Alert
A new network adapter has been detected
RAS Async Adapter
(67.1.183.134) 
Note: placing a network into the safe zone allows others to access your shared personal files and printers.
What zone would you like to add the network to?
safe Restricted"

when I go to the control panal/system icon, I do not see a device manager tab. It says "system properties" on the window that comes up. There is a "device Manager" option under hardware. I looked under modems and network devices and scanned the rest of the list, and I cannot find a RAS Async Adapter. 

I did search under start/run/regedit, and it is listed as a driver description in the last class of HKEY-LOCAL-MACHINE/SYSTEM/control. It has eleven numbers under it. I don't know what that means. I do not dare to do anything in regedit, I only use it to research things. I am so in need of help. I feel like someone else is running my computer. 

I did print off the screen with the message, I can fax it to you if you need it, but I have given you all of the text on it.


----------



## farstrider2001

this is how i found it. Follow these steps to view and remove these unnecessary device drivers:

Press [Windows]+[Break] to bring up the System Properties dialog box.

Select the Advanced tab and click the Environment Variables button.

Click the New button below the System Variables panel.

In the New System Variable dialog box, type devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices in the Variable Name text box and 1 in the Variable Value text box.

Click OK to return to the System Properties dialog box and then click OK again.

Select the Hardware tab and click the Device Manager button.

In Device Manager, go to View | Show Hidden Devices.

Expand the various branches in the device tree and look for the washed out icons, which indicate unused device drivers.

To remove an unused device driver, right-click the icon and select Uninstall


----------



## needhelpnow99

You are not going to believe this, but when I checked the registry this morning, the RAS Async Adapter WAS GONE!!! Somebody is running my computer, they just let me do whatever they want me to do. The registry format was also changed slightly. Anyway, I was able to uncheck an unnamed item from my msconfig startup menu yesterday, so maybe it is gone for good. I have not been able to do that before. It was always there again when I brought the system up again, this morning it was gone. Anyway, your posting here was helpful to me, and I will save your instructions for future reference.


----------



## farstrider2001

I was looking at a services log and found this:
Service name: RasMan
display name: remote access connection manager
And it might be what this is I got it by typing "sc query" into the command promt


----------



## needhelpnow99

I did type that into the command mode and was startled at what was there. Not only was Rasman there, but also something called Lanman. I went to my registry and searched on both and came up dry. Because the Lanman was called a workstation, i tried searching on that, and not only found six incidents of Lanman, but also one for Rasman I found while looking through the registry, so apparently Lanman and Rasman are somehow hidden. Maybe Workstation is a keyword and cannot be hidden. 

From looking for a definition of a workstation, Wikipedia has one that doesn't sound like I should have it on my computer. I don't know how to get rid of this stuff, I am very uncomfortable with messing around with the registry and the anti-virus programs are useless for problems like this. 

I do have some computer knowledge but it does not extend to the internet or networks, which I never worked with. I don't even know where to start looking. 

There is also a reference to Windows Firewall which has been disabled, I am supposed to have the CA or Security Suite Firewall, which I don't see referred to here. What to do, what to do.


----------



## farstrider2001

well I have used these programs before to get rid of corrupt or repair reg entries ccleaner and live safety scanner and other stuff and they work good. also go to control panel, next go to security center and see if they mention your security software


----------



## needhelpnow99

I have been in sort of a state of shock to find a workstation on my computer. After I tried to delete it using your suggestions and that did not work, I went to run/msconfig/services. I found a new item "workstation" which was checked and I unchecked it. I still could not delete it as you suggested and got the same error message. I also found that the windows firewall was checked, which it should not be as my security center shows the CA firewall. I also found several items with "unknown" manufacturer: HIPS Event Manager, HIPS Configuration Inter...", HIPS Firewall Helper, and HIPS Policy Manager all of which I unchecked as well. Up to a couple of years ago, I used to check the services as well as the startup tabs routinely, but fell and broke my shoulder and got out of the habit. There is a website that details what you need to have on your services and I will have to dig it out and go there again, as I see a lot of stuff there that is not on earlier services lists (I have a couple of older copies of what was on the services tab).

However, your suggestions were a big help, I do not believe I have gotten rid of it yet, I may have to call Microsoft support and pay the $90 an hour for someone to tell me how to do it. I just wanted to maintain my websites and get my e-mail, I never bargained for all this crap.


----------



## farstrider2001

i was looking in my vista computers dev manager using special hidden view and ras async appeared weird eh.


----------



## needhelpnow99

I am still struggling with the RASMAN on my computer. To find if it is in your registry, go to START/Run and type in "REGEDIT" without the quote marks and click on OK. At the top, under "edit" select "find" and search on RASMAN, userinit.exe (only one of these is for you to log on the computer, the rest may be associated with RASMAN), LEGACY which is an alias for RASMAN on my computer. This is fully integrated into my operating system, I believe that there are upwards of 1,000 entries associated with RASMAN on my computer. I'm trying to get my computer manufacturer, HP, to address the issue, but have not had any response from them yet. 

Never change anything in regedit without professional advice.

I've had some luck with bringing up the task manager (hit CTL/ALT/DEL at the same time) immediately after bringing the computer up, and watch the Processes tab. If you see userinit.exe or alg.exe, both components of RASMAN, hit end process immediately.


----------



## farstrider2001

i found alg.exe(Application Layer Gateway Service. Descriptionrovides support for 3rd party protocol plug-ins for Internet Connection Sharing) in task man service tab but i found userinit.exe in Win. Vista ver. windows defender software explorer which is mostly a tricked out ms config

heres what it says about it

Start Up listing

File Name: userinit.exe
Display Name: Microsoft Userinit Logon Application
Description: Userinit Logon Application
Publisher: Microsoft Corporation
Digitally Signed By: Microsoft Windows Verification PCA
File Type: Application
File Path: C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe
File Size: 25088
File Version: 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
Date Installed: 26/03/2008 8:56:51 PM
Startup Type: Registry: Local Machine
Location: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\winlogon\userinit
Classification: Permitted
Ships with Operating System: Yes
SpyNet Voting: Not applicable

& alg doesnt appear there though but probably would with SYSINTERNALS tool


----------



## needhelpnow99

I looked in Windows to try to find some way to find the icon for the rasman connection and could find nothing like the "display hidden folders" in the folders area of the Control Panal, so I went into regedit and searched on "hide". Apparently there is an option to hide icons, so you can't see them. It appears to me that about a dozen icons are being hidden on my computer. I then went back to Windows and did a search on "Icon" and found that I have both broadband icons and satellite icons on my computer. This is strange because I have never had either kind of a connection, and they were all downloaded a few months to several years after I got the computer. Microsoft swears that RASMAN is Microsoft software, but when I searched on it a year ago, they had nothing in their knowledgebase about it or alg.exe.


----------



## farstrider2001

well my vista desktop doesnt show ras async adapter anymore


----------

